# sonido distorsionado pequeño organo elec.



## dada (Sep 3, 2009)

hola foro:    tengo un pequeño organo electronico de casio con más de 25 años.  Los que tengan como yo casi 40 años lo conoceran: el modelo VLTone.   Ha sufrido mi niñez y ahora está sufriendo la de mi hija, pero últimamente está teniendo un problema y es que suena distorsionado, como si el voltaje que consume estuviese variando. Se me ocurrió ponerlo al lado de un deshumidificador y despues de un día el sonido vuelve a ser claro, pero al día siguiente vuelve a estar igual. Tengo muy poca idea de electronica, pero me animé a abrirlo y no encontré nada evidente. Limpie contactos... nada, sigue con el mismo fallo.  He probado con pilas nuevas,  con un trasformador... no es cuestión de alimentación.    ¿ Se os ocurre donde puede estar el fallo?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Yo tengo un Casio MA-120 que también me distorsiona un poco (según la nota que toco, sobretodo tocando MI y Mi menor). Yo pienso que debe ser que el parlante está por demás sucio o roto por el tiempo (el mio también es viejito, unos 15 o 20 años), o que la carcaza estará algo suelta, ya que al coincidir la frecuencia de resonancia de la carcaza con la de las notas que toco vibra la carcaza y/o el parlante. La verdad todavía nunca me puse a ver que era, aunque debería, es muy molesto tocar con esos ruidos.

No sé si será lo mismo que te pasa a vos, pero tal vez te ayude.



Saludos.


----------



## dada (Sep 4, 2009)

gracias por la sugerencia, pero me temo que no es ese el problema:   desmontara el altavoz y no estaba apenas sucio, ni roto.  En mi teclado son todas las notas que suenan distorsionadas...y lo que comentaba:  que si lo pongo 10 o 12 horas delante de un deshumidificador funciona perfectamente o casi,  pero al día siguiente vuelve a sonar distorsionado... al principio solo un poco y cada vez más... 

     De cualquier manera muchas gracias DriX.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola.
Si el organo usa pilas, verifica si con las pilas si hay distorsión, si no lo hay, entonces es la fuente de alimentación.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dada (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola :  con pilas y con transformador, es sonido es el mismo... tampoco es de eso.  Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

¿Y el parlante?
Si desconectás el que tiene y conectás uno que seguro ande bien, ¿hace lo mismo?

Y una foto del teclado vendría bien...

Saludos


----------



## dada (Sep 4, 2009)

no lo había probado y me parece buena idea.  Mañana me pongo a ello y os comento. Lo de la foto también lo haré aunque te va a parecer ridiculo:  el VLtone es de los primeros teclados  ( más bien "miniteclados")  que hizo Casio, de esto hace 27 años.  Es poco más que un juguete, pero con el me he divertido mucho y aún lo uso para sacar melodias -cuando mi hija me deja-     
   Muchas gracias



Cuando lo abra -aquí son las cuatro de la madrugada y ya hace un rato que debía estar en cama- subiré tambien alguna foto del interior.   Hasta luego.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 5, 2009)

Es algún componente que varía con la humedad. Yo revisaría los condensadores.
Saludos.


----------



## dada (Sep 5, 2009)

la sugerencia de cacho va a quedar descartada, ya que se me ocurrió probar a conectarle unos auriculares y el sonido es el mismo, vamos,  que la señal está distorsionada antes de llegar al altavoz.

la sugerencia de electrodan es interesante.  Tengo muy pocos conocimientos de electrónica pero creo saber reconocer un condensador ( o varios), Por la tarde abriré el aparatito y os comento.     
     Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Buenísimo, una cosa menos que puede ser.

Los condensadores que te dice Electrodan son la otra cosa a mirar. Seguí por ahí.

Esperamos la foto de cuando lo abras.

Saludos


----------



## dada (Sep 5, 2009)

hola foro:   el circuito de este miniteclado son dos placas:  la que tiene el soporte de las pilas tiene los componentes soldados por la cara que se ve en las fotos (  por la parte de atrás de esta placa solo hay conexiones grabadas en la propia placa). En esta sé reconocer transistores, resistencias, varios tipos de condensadores...  Lo que no sé es cuales de ellos son los que pueden ser sensibles a la humedad -si es que es un tipo en concreto y no todos- y como comprobarlos...¿será necesario des-soldar para hacerlo?.
   La otra placa es la que conforma el teclado, pantalla, demás botones y ajustes. La cara de esta que queda hacía los botones solamente hay una resistencia y un par de diodos;  por la cara que queda hacia el interior hay tres componentes:  dos de ellos son accesibles desde el exterior cuando el aparato está cerrado (  la chapita metálica que se ve más o menos al centro -que es para resertear- y una ruedita blanca en la parte de abajo a la izquierda -que es para afinar el sonido- ; al lado de esta, un poco más a la izquierda y arriba hay otro comonente ajustable que "supongo" será una resistencia ( hay otro semejante en la otra placa, tambien a la izquierda de esta) .  He manipulado el control de afinado y la frecuencia del sonido sube y baja pero la distorsión es la misma. Los otros dos ajustables ( los que yo supongo resistencias) no se lo que son y no me atrevo a manipularlos.

    Bueno,  hay queda todo eso.  Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## dada (Sep 9, 2009)

hola foro:   me temo que el tema que planteé haya quedado olvidado... escribo para intentar activarlo.   Me gustaría contar con la opinión de cacho y electrodan :  preguntaba que tipo de condensadores son lo que se pueden ver afectados por la humedad o si hay que revisarlos todos. Estube buscando y leyendo la forma de comprobar un condensador  pero no me quedó claro que se pudiesen comprobar sin desoldar.    Muchas gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 9, 2009)

Efectivamente, para comprobar si un condensador está en buen estado es necesario desoldarlo. Comprobar el buen estado de todos los condensadores no es un procedimiento correcto. Para ayudarte vamos a necesitar el esquema del bicho.


----------



## dada (Sep 11, 2009)

hola foro:    gracias electrodan por retomar mi consulta.  Intentaré buscar el esquema de este teclado....tengo buscado cosas no tan antiguas : a veces con exito otras con menos...  bueno, yo lo intento y os escribo algo.


----------



## dada (Sep 19, 2009)

hola otra vez:    no he conseguido mucho.... por no decir nada.  Hay alguna pagina de pago en le que cobran por descargar diagramas, pero el modelo VL TONE o  VL-1 no aparece en ellas....    sabrían ustedes donde más poder buscar el diagrama de este mini-teclado?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Dada

No tengo idea de dónde podrías conseguir el esquemático de este teclado. 

Si andás con ganas de experimentar, se me ocurre una prueba simple con los diodos: A cambiarlos. 
Si no vi mal tiene los 1S1588 al lado del conector de alimentación (en la primera foto adjunta acá) y esos son reemplazables por los 1N4148 (o los 1N914) que son muy baratos y comunes. Quizá alguno de esos ande mal y te esté haciendo pasar un mal rato. De todas formas esos no son diodos rectificadores, pero si se usan así en ese circuito...

En la segunda foto hay otros dos componentes, que creo que son diodos. Si son de los mismos que antes, fijate de cambiarlos también.

Esto no es más que un tiro de prueba, pero como es barato y común el componente, no se pierde mucho con probar. Eso sí: Mucho cuidado de ponerlos en el mismo sentido que los originales.

Preguntas: ¿A qué suena la distorsión?, ¿Algún componente se calienta? y ¿No hay ninguna soldadura oxidada/opaca?

Saludos


----------

